
The Eyeballing Game - simon_acca
https://woodgears.ca/eyeball/index.html
======
RenRav
4.35 on my phone!

It's difficult because it advances to the next round as soon as you lift your
finger and it tends to shift around at that point so your hard work gets
messed up. I tried pressing too far up on the page and dragged down to
accidentally refresh as well.

------
BlameKaneda
Score: 9.27 Time: 144.6

Fun game! But I wish there were more varied examples.

